# Bad news for couples in Mid-Essex



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

A sad day for couples in Mid-Essex where the CCG has voted to stop free IVF treatment for most people

http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/update/2014-09-25/ivf-cutbacks-will-stop-free-treatment-for-some-couples-in-essex/

Just hoping this isn't a sign of things to come elsewhere

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

How awful.  What I'd like to know is how it compares to cuts made for alcoholics/drug addicts,  drunks in A&E and how it compares to cuts to NHS Manager's salaries / Consultant / GP salaries etc.


----------



## Dragonfly32 (Mar 26, 2014)

This is so sad, from 3 to none. I get extremely frustrated at those who unnecessarily use A&E, doctors etc. Then knowing such a high % of treatment on the nhs is due to lifestyle choices. I feel we are sitting here with good lifestyles, but being punished with infertility at a relatively young age, (late twenties/early thirties) for both of us its completely unavoidable, yet we now are going to have to go privately I imagine.After this last year of investigations and referral, thinking we might finally feel we are getting some money back for the amount we feel goes to the government every month. Rant over. 

We are lucky that we will be moving in the future out of mid essex but I think the damage of time taken waiting for referrals and starting again when we finally move across the country may just not be worth it, espeacially if other areas start following suit. 

Is anyone else in mid essex with further information to when they are implementing the cuts?


----------



## Namaste (Oct 5, 2014)

I come under Mid Easex and was gutted when I spotted this news on a bill board at my local shop, I almost burst into tears on the spot. I'm currently on d/r on my 2nd fresh cycle and don't know what this means for me. It's going to be a sleepless night until I can call the clinic to find out if I can continue or whether the cycle (fresh and fet) will be cancelled.

Im totally gutted, I always assumed I would have another attempt if this one failed and now that chance has been whipped out from under our feet. What makes it worse is that I was in talks with the clinic about postponing the cycle as I'm getting over shingles and have had a particularly busy and stressful time at work so haven't felt that I'm in the best place physically and mentally. Now I'm keeping everything crossed We can proceed no matter what.

I've written a long email to work to explain the likelihood that this is my final chance and asking then to reconsider my previously refused  request to work from home a couple of days a week and slightly reduce my hours to give me a better work life balance and reduce the stress levels. I'm now lying here panicking about my email and what they think of me for asking. 

I always worry about what other people think and I know I should be focusing  on me at the moment but right now I don't even know if I can continue this cycle and its so upsetting I can't think straight. I just hope it's good news from the clinic and work tomorrow. Is anyone else in a similar position with any advice? Thanks for listening.


----------



## Namaste (Oct 5, 2014)

Dragonfly, my local paper and the news reports I read have stated the cuts are with immediate effect. I completely agree with you and think it's disgraceful. If you do move out of mid Essex good luck with everything, and I sincerely hope this isn't the start of more fubdibg cuts across the country which are totall against NICE guidelines.


----------

